# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Bố và con

## thuty

Bố gọi điện cho con trai (chưa lấy vợ) : "Năm nay mà mày không vác con dâu về nhà gặp tao là mày chết cha mày với tao đó nghe con"

----------


## blackhorsedg

Một gia đình có 2 vợ chồng và 2 thằng con trai sống trong 1 căn nhà khá chât hẹp
Vì nhà chật nên chuyện ấy của 2 vợ chồng cũng ko được thỏai mái cho lắm mỗi khi muốn làm tình cũng phải chờ cho 2 thằng con ngủ rồi mới bắt đầu được
Một tối nọ
Hai vợ chồng đang hú hí thì ông chồng thấy thằng nhỏ cứ ngồi nhìn 2 vợ chồng,vừa tức vừa xấu hổ ông ta liền chạy lại tát cho thằng nhỏ 1 cái và mắng” Mày còn nhỏ sao lại cứ nhìn người ta làm chuyện ấy chứ”
Thằng cả thấy vậy liền nói” Ba cứ đánh nữa đi, cho nó chừa con đã bảo nó là cứ nằm đó mà xem nó lại còn ngồi hẳn dậy cơ chứ, Ngu… cho chết”


Ngày xửa ngày xưa, có một con hổ đi kiếm mồi. Nó đến nhà một đôi vơ chồng trẻ nọ đúng vào lúc họ đang ân ái với nhau. Hổ ta tò mò nấp ở ngoài nghe ngóng xem họ nói chuyện gì, rồi mới tính chuyện vào ăn thịt.
Trong lúc ái ân, để thử lòng dũng cảm cũng như say đắm của chồng, vợ hỏi chồng :
- Nếu bây giờ có một con hổ vào đây thì mình có sợ không?
Anh chồng đang lúc đam mê nói :
- Sợ cái con C…ặ….c.
Chồng lại hỏi vợ :
-Thế mình có sợ hổ nó vào đây không?
Chị vợ cũng đang say đắm nên quên hết mọi thứ trên đời, kể cả hổ, chị ta đáp :
-C…ặ…..c. còn chả sợ nữa là hổ.
Hổ ta nghe thấy rất là ngạc nhiên. Nó tự nhủ : Con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà gớm ghiếc hơn cả mình? Nó định bụng sẽ vẫn vào ăn thịt đôi vợ chồng nọ, những rồi lại trần trừ không dám vào, và cuối cùng nó quyết định bỏ đi để tìm hiểu xem đó là con gì.
Trên đường đi nó gặp một bà già. Bà già nhìn thấy hổ thì sợ hãi vô cùng, toan bỏ chạy nhưng cuống qua ngã lăn quay. Hổ đi đến và nói :
- Bà đừng sợ. Tôi sẽ không ăn thịt bà nếu bà nói cho tôi biết con C…ặ…c… là con gì mà nó đáng sợ hơn cả tôi thế?
Bà già nhanh trí hiểu ra vấn đề, liền trả lời :
- Ối trời ơi, ông ấy ghớm ghiếc lắm, đáng sợ hơn ông nhiều.
Rồi bà vén váy lên, chỉ vào cái ấy của mình và nói tiếp :
- Đây ông xem, ông ấy cắn tôi cách đây 30 năm mà đến nay vết cắn vẫn chưa lành
Hồ nhìn vào “vết cắn” thấy quả là đáng sợ. Nó vô cùng kinh hãi và lập tức phóng thật nhanh vào rừng. Thế là con C…ặ…c… đã cứu sống được 3 mạng người.


Có 2 chị em nhà nọ cũng có nhan sắc. Một hôm cả hai ra suối tắm,cô chị bảo: “Chán wá em ơi,ước gì bây giờ có 1 thằng câm ở đây,2 chị em mình sẽ đè nó ra “ấy” cho sướng , nó sẽ ko thể nói lại với ai được”.Ko ngờ gần đó có 1 thằng dê nghe rõ hết nó liền nhảy ra và ra vẻ ú ớ như người câm thật,2 cô liền đè nó ra làm thiêt.Một lát sau , mệt wá cô chị bảo:”Mình trói nó lại đây,vô ăn cơm rồi trở ra chơi tiệp.Nghe vậy,thằng dê la lên : ” Ấy,các cô cứ ăn đừng trói lại ,tôi ko chạy đi đâu “


3 con vi trùng nói chuyện với nhau: Vi trùng Ráy tai nói: – Thỉnh thoảng có một cái que bông lại chui vào tai để lôi tao ra, nhưng tao chốn kỹ vào sâu bên trong nên nó không làm gì được. Vi trùng sâu răng nói: – Ngày hai lần có cái bàn chải muốn lấy tao ra, nhưng ta chui vào giữa kẽ răng nên nó cũng không làm gì được. Vi trùng bệnh lậu nói: – Ở chỗ tao cũng có một thằng trọc hay đến, nhưng  nó chẳng biết nên vào hay nên ra. Rồi nó còn nôn oẹ đầy người tao ! Nghe thấy vậy vi trùng sâu răng cũng phản ứng giận dữ: – A, cái thằng này tao cũng quen nó!


Có 1 ông dắt 6 con bò đi ngang qua cầu . Bỗng ông trông thấy 1 cô gái đang tắm.Cô gái thấy ông vội vã lặn xuống nước. Ông đang ngắm , mất hứng , nên nói với cô gái :
_ Cô cho tui coi phần trên chút xíu , tui cho cô 1 con bò.
Cô gái thấy con bò nên ham , nghĩ bụng chỉ coi chứ có làm gì đâu nên cô gái đứng lên cho ông ta coi phần trên . Ông ta lại nói :
_Cô cho tui coi phần dưới chút xíu , tui cho cô thêm 2 con nữa .
Cô gái nghĩ bụng coi chứ có sao đâu nên đứng lên cho ông coi phần dưới.Ông già chịu hết nổi nên nói :
_ Cô cho tui vô nửa cây thui , tui cho cô 3 con bò còn lại
Cô gái nghĩ bụng nửa cây chứ có sao đâu mà được thêm 3 con bò nên cô để ong già cho vô nửa cây . Một hồi cô gái chịu hết nổi nên hét lên :
_ Ông cho vô hết cây đi , tui cho ông 6 con bò…tèn tén ten ,huề vốn , khoẻ re !!!

----------

